# bulk salt in michigan??



## michigancutter (Feb 12, 2008)

Looking for bulk salt in southeast michigan? can anyone help me. Thanks


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

MTec In Waterford will have some in the am. $118 ton, he is trucking it up from Ohio. They can only carry 25 tons at a time in Ohio so trucking is killing the cost. His next load is coming from WV. I will only be buying enough to do walks and handicap parking. Looks like making money from salting is done for this year.

Regards Mike


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2 words:

You're screwed.

Unless you have it ordered, good luck getting any. I am having a difficult time just getting what I do have ordered.


----------



## michigancutter (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks alot bro.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

michigancutter;514852 said:


> thanks alot bro.


Sorry to not be more optimistic.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

I talked to my supplier today and they canceled my 150 reserved tons.

I had no clue they could do that as I prepaid for 50% of it.

They basically said I would be refunded and that the state and county have taken all my salt.

My supplier told me the closest place to get it was out of Toledo Ohio and that it was $75 a ton plus trucking all the way from Ohio to West Michigan.

I have my own trucks I can send after it and haul back maybe 50 ton at a time.

I really dont know what to do.

I keep thinking if I bought 1000 tons this summer I would be able to retire.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

sk187;514884 said:


> I talked to my supplier today and they canceled my 150 reserved tons.
> 
> I had no clue they could do that as I prepaid for 50% of it.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't recommend hauling 50 tons in Ohio, at least if you value your cash and trucks that is. Their weight limits are a tad more stringent than ours.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;514888 said:


> I wouldn't recommend hauling 50 tons in Ohio, at least if you value your cash and trucks that is. Their weight limits are a tad more stringent than ours.


Yeah, I figured they were.

We had quad axle dumps that can haul 25 ton a piece in Michigan.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

sk187;514884 said:


> I talked to my supplier today and they canceled my 150 reserved tons.
> 
> I had no clue they could do that as I prepaid for 50% of it.
> 
> ...


You can only hual 25 tons at a time in Ohio, thats what driving the cost up for the guys that can get it.

Regards Mike


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

If it is coming out of Toledo, you should be able to haul more. I talked to a steel hauler awhile back. He said that Toledo observes the Michigan 160,000 GVW rates because of all the trucks running from Detroit down there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Metro Lawn;514951 said:


> If it is coming out of Toledo, you should be able to haul more. I talked to a steel hauler awhile back. He said that Toledo observes the Michigan 160,000 GVW rates because of all the trucks running from Detroit down there.


I was wondering about that, as I've been getting conflicting figures from suppliers.

Might also explain the roads around Toledo.


----------



## snowconcepts (Dec 29, 2004)

*Toledo*

Where in Toledo is this salt at? I am from Toledo and I have found no salt available.


----------



## michigancutter (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks guys, i found two pallets of salt from b&w landscape supplies. i paid 245.00 a skid but ill take what i can get.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think many guys learned to buy bulk in the summer. No way the state or counties can take it if you already own it, right?

I know a guy who had that happen to him He said the county basically took all his orders, too. but, he said they had two semi-trailers full before that happened. Guess they were lucky.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Krieger91;515062 said:


> No way the state or counties can take it if you already own it, right ?


Wrong, Eminent Domain allows the state or countys to "do what is needed for public safety, or best interest".
They can lock down a prepaid pile at the docks, or come and clean out your salt bin on your own property. 
Dont fool yourself thinking any thing is "Untouchable" in the land of the free.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

T-MAN;515073 said:


> Wrong, Eminent Domain allows the state or countys to "do what is needed for public safety, or best interest".
> They can come and clean out your salt bin on your own property.
> Dont fool yourself thinking any thing is "Untouchable" in the land of the free.


:realmad: They'll have to find it first..... rofl

btw: Angelo's had 3 semi truckloads of bulk being delivered when I was there last night, plus about 200 ton on the ground. They will only sell to you, if you have been buying from them all along. They also still have lots of pallets (30-80# for $120 plus tax) but the same goes, you had to buy from them earlier for them to sell to you now.


----------



## michigancutter (Feb 12, 2008)

that stupid that these suppliers only sell to customers who has bought in the past it should be first come first serve like at the stores


----------



## creativeasphalt (Feb 14, 2008)

Can you please let me know who in Toledo has bulk salt.


----------



## michigancutter (Feb 12, 2008)

need salt agian! can anyone help i only need 2 tons to get me by with light salting. macomb county area. thanks mike


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

michigancutter;516534 said:


> that stupid that these suppliers only sell to customers who has bought in the past it should be first come first serve like at the stores


So I buy a 100 tons from Supplier A and you buy 5 tons. You think they should sell to you and take the chance of losing my business in the future because they sold to 20 guys who bought 5 tons? But only when they really needed it because their normal supplier ran out?

Isn't going to happen, you be loyal to your suppliers and they'll be loyal to you.

And the comparison to the stores doesn't work. The store is not running out of milk\bread\whatever.


----------



## michigancutter (Feb 12, 2008)

I am loyal to my supplier but when he cant keep me happy im going to go somewhere else to keep my customers happy. when your sitting on 100 tons and say well im saving it for my bigger contractors so i cant sell you none because you only buy 5 tons thats discremination. right? so say the guy that was buying 100 tons goes out of business for whatever reasons, now hes going to be calling me and say i have a good deal for you come on in. bullcrap.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC (Dec 6, 2005)

Anybody know where i can get bulk or bag salt in southeast MI besides angelos?Thanks in advance


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

MikeLawnSnowLLC;530672 said:


> Anybody know where i can get bulk or bag salt in southeast MI besides angelos?Thanks in advance


Burke Lumber on Dixie Hwy in Waterford. They have pallets of 50 pound bags, still selling for the same price as early this winter.

Regards Mike


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC (Dec 6, 2005)

Do you know how much they are?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

MikeLawnSnowLLC;530679 said:


> Do you know how much they are?


I have never bought from them but another plow jockey was telling me the other day they were under $200 a pallet.

Regards Mike


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info i'll have to give them a buzz.


----------



## michigancutter (Feb 12, 2008)

Looking for bulk salt agian? any help thanks


----------



## wilburn (Jan 30, 2006)

Parks landscaping in Troy still has bulk salt for sale.


----------



## hillbillyexpres (Nov 14, 2006)

angelos in wixom has it for 99.00 per ton


----------



## Quality1 (Nov 7, 2005)

We have salt -231 893-8812


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

MikeLawnSnowLLC;530672 said:


> Anybody know where i can get bulk or bag salt in southeast MI besides angelos?Thanks in advance


Anything wrong with them? Just curious, I've never been there but they have the best price I can find and I plan on making the trip up there Monday


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread Hana did not see the date :0


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

Woops , digging up a really old thread


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah haha google search brought me here and I just blindly assumed it was recent.


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

R3Dside;1517741 said:


> Yeah haha google search brought me here and I just blindly assumed it was recent.


Haha, oh well- its still a relevant thread as it could become an issue again this year... On that note--- I will have bulk salt for sale this winter if anyone needs.


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

alternative;1526994 said:


> Haha, oh well- its still a relevant thread as it could become an issue again this year... On that note--- I will have bulk salt for sale this winter if anyone needs.


How much a Yard or Ton.....Or is it a moving target......:laughing:


----------



## Ice Melters.biz (Nov 23, 2012)

*Salt - Brine*

*ROCK SALT - BRINE - DRAGON MELT - PELADOW*​
*ROCK SALT *- $69 PER YARD
*DRAGON MELT *- Call for pricing
*PELADOW* - Call for pricing

*SALT BRINE *- 19 CENTS PER GALLON PICKED UP
22 CENTS PER GALLON DELIVERED (2,500 gallons within 12 miles)

*90/10 PREMIUM BLEND *- Call for pricing
Call for pricing for delivery

MC, VISA, AM EX
add 3% surcharge for all credit card transactions


----------

